# Upgrade from LR3 to LR4? Any one can give some suggestion?



## tbc (Jul 26, 2012)

HI, I been using LR3 for 2 almost 2 years now, and thinking to upgrade to LR4. Before I upgrade, I wonder anyone out there has already upgraded and need some of your advice.

1) I am happy with LR3 at the moment, but wonder you guys think it really worth me to upgrade to LR4? any cool new features that amazed you guys so far (compare to LR3)?

2) How do I upgrade? Do we pay less if we upgrade from LR3? Where can I get it (upgrade version)?

3) I had all my pictures in LR3 now, how do I bring it to LR4? Can any one give some instruction?

Anything that you think I have to know please feel free to write it down here as well, I will be very appreciate it

THANKS GUYS, I am waiting for your suggestion here


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 26, 2012)

Go for it...no reason not to.

Adobe lowered the price.  I think the upgrade is $60-$70.
Also, LR4 has reworked the exposure controls (among other things), so you get better control and can get better results than in previous versions.

After you install LR4, you just go through a process of updating your exiting catalog(s)...it's pretty simple.  So all your images and edits in LR3 will come over flawlessly.  

If you go back to images that were already edited in LR3 (or earlier) LR4 will give you the option to 'upgrade to current process'.


----------



## bhop (Jul 26, 2012)

I think 4 handles noise a little better, but other than that, I haven't found a huge difference.  Honestly though, I don't use all the features as i'm sure someone will disagree and love 4 a lot more. 

2.Upgrade from adobe.com
3. 4 should be able to open your old catalogs just fine.


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2012)

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Upgrade 

Major changes were made in the move from LR 3 to LR 4. - Buying guide | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers


----------



## tbc (Jul 26, 2012)

You guys are geniuses! I will try to upgrade tonight, definitely let you guys know how I like it after upgraded BIG THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 26, 2012)

I upgraded from LR3 to LR4 for no charge. Check with Adobe


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jul 26, 2012)

My suggestion is DO IT!  You won't regret it.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> I upgraded from LR3 to LR4 for no charge. Check with Adobe


Not likely.  I think that some were granted that because they purchased version 3, thinking that it would be cheaper to buy 3 and then the upgrade to 4...but Adobe surprised everyone by selling LR4 for half the price of all the previous versions.  

Also note, that you can download a trial version of LR4 and run it alongside your current version, just to try it out for a month.  If you like it, you just pay for the activation code and you're good to go.


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2012)

But it sure is nice having the upgrade disc.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > I upgraded from LR3 to LR4 for no charge. Check with Adobe
> ...



Not likely? I certainly did. Dont really care for being accused of being dishonest. 

I purchase LR3 and then a month or so later Adobe came out with LR4. I then filled out an online form and a short time later received an email from Adobe with a Serial Number for LR4. I downloaded and installed the demo, entered the Serial Number provided and I now have LR4 for I use every single day.

Not real sure where the "not likely" comment is coming from.


----------



## ghache (Jul 27, 2012)

you wont regret it, the brush tool is so much better, the exposure controls are WAY WAY better are way less destructive and well controlled. 

do it.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...


I meant that it's not likely that *anyone today* will get the upgrade for free.  As in, they can 'check with Adobe'...but it will be unlikely that they get a free upgrade.  

I fully believe that you received the upgrade for no charge.  As I mentioned, Adobe gave that to people who had purchased LR3 right before LR4 was announced at the new low price.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been in extensive talks with a couple of my friends about this very issue. I own and have used both, and I've never looked back to to 3.6 once I upgraded to 4.1. 

For me, here's why I favor 4.1 the* highlights and shadows slider in 4.1* gives me the most out of each of my RAW files. We are finally at a time where we can conveniently extract all the information that is stored in a RAW file (dark shadows, hot highlights) The algorithms are beautiful, intuitive, and I've never seen them get it wrong. It's truly amazing, these sliders are worth the upgrade alone.


By comparison, the "recovery" slider in 3.6 tended to muddy whites and highlights and almost always ruined pictures. Fill light was no Gem either, often rendering an image flat. Both of these are gone in 4.1, replaced by much better and effective tools.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Jul 27, 2012)

> By comparison, the "recovery" slider in 3.6 tended to muddy whites and highlights and almost always ruined pictures. Fill light was no Gem either, often rendering an image flat. Both of these are gone in 4.1, replaced by much better and effective tools.


+1


----------

